# eagle (moverme en menos espacios)



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 9, 2006)

hola:
Alguien sabe como modificar el inch en el eagle para que en vez de moverse en espacios de 0.05 se mueva en menos (ejem 0.01).
Por favor si alguien sabe conteste
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> hola:
> Alguien sabe como modificar el inch en el eagle para que en vez de moverse en espacios de 0.05 se mueva en menos (ejem 0.01).
> Por favor si alguien sabe conteste
> Gracias



Hola, no lo he intentado nunca, pero creo que en opcione so herramientas hay una opción llamada interface o usuario, ahí puede poner grind, colores...

Seguro desde ahí se configura si es que es posible.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (Jun 9, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> hola:
> Alguien sabe como modificar el inch en el eagle para que en vez de moverse en espacios de 0.05 se mueva en menos (ejem 0.01).
> Por favor si alguien sabe conteste
> Gracias



Para hacer lo que decis, tenes que cambiar de unidad. EL eagle soporta scripts de hasta 0,0001 inch. Empeza jugando con los milimetros (mm).

Saludos.


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Puedes cambiar tanto en PCB como en SCH. Haces click en "VIEW", luego en "GRID" y puedes cambiar el tipo de unidad de medida a pulgadas, milímetros, o milésimas de ambos. también puedes poner la dimensión numérica.  Lo estandard es 0.05 pulgadas, prueba reduciendo esto a 0.025 y a 0.01 (esto te dará diez pasos entre pines de los chip dip en lugar de los dos que te da 0.05.

También puedes hacer visible el grid, pero si estás trabajando con espacios pequeños deberás hacer zoom para ver el grid. 

Suerte


----------

